# eigene Formen selber machen?



## Xcurse (13. September 2002)

Ich habe ein Logo und wollte daraus eine eigene Form machen.
Wie mach ich das am besten in Photoshop 7.0 ???


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. September 2002)

Poligonlasso nehmen und ausschneiden?
kA welche Form dein Logo hat, aber ich benutzte meistens das oben genannte.


----------



## Xcurse (13. September 2002)

Hab ich schon gemacht aber dann kann ich nur "Werkzeugspitze festlegen" auswählen und nicht "Eeigene Form festlegen" :-(

Muß ich sonst noch was machen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. September 2002)

Also, wenn Du aus deinem Logo 'ne "Eigene Form" haben willst, hast Du nur noch den ein schwarz, als Schablone Deines Logos.

????


Also, in PS 6.0 die mir bekannte Methode:

Logo auswählen ( [STRG] + [Mausklick] in die Ebene, wenns auf mehreren ist auf eine reduzieren )

Aus der Auswahl einen Pfad erstellen ( Pfadepalette / unten 4 Symbol von links )

Dann im Menü: Ebene - Ebenen Beschneidungspfad hinzufügen - Aktueller Pfad.

Dann Menü: Bearbeiten - Eigene Form festlegen...


----------

